

Show HN: A little todo app with local storage - stangeek
https://cdn.rawgit.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-app/master/index.html

======
aram
Drag and drop doesn't seem to work for me in Chrome; other than that, looks
nice.

For others: here's the Github repo: [https://github.com/lollipierre/react-
bullet-app](https://github.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-app)

~~~
stangeek
Hello OP here.

Actually drag and drop isn't implemented :) You can only drag and drop onto
the trash to delete a task or a category.

Also, when you input a calendar event, you can start by the date (eg.
16/04/2014) so that they get sorted automatically.

I built this because I didn't want to have sensitive tasks saved in the cloud.
It's just saved locally, and you can backup to your drive if necessary (or
even to dropbox if you really need cloud backup).

Any feedback is welcome!

~~~
baal80spam
Looks nice. Clean and simple - I like that. To me it'a good alternative to
Google Keep, and a way to keep my data from Google eyes.

Thanks for sharing :)

~~~
stangeek
Thank you! There are quite a few undocumented features (that you can see by
looking at the code), I should probably write a FAQ at some stage...

------
BorisMelnik
wow, I actually love it. how can I go about getting a fork of this?

~~~
stangeek
The repo is hosted here: [https://github.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-
app](https://github.com/lollipierre/react-bullet-app)

Feel free to tweak as you wish :)

